# lduar Firstkills 10/25 - first Hard Mode Flame Leviathan



## advanced08 (15. April 2009)

Während bei uns in Europa die meisten Spieler noch sehnsüchtig auf die Server warten, starten unsere Amerikanische Kollegen schon richtig durch. Wie World of Raids berichtet, gibt es schon die ersten Flame Leviathan Hard Mode Kill von der Gilde Insomnia.
Laut den Firskill-Meldungen sind diese Bosse schon gefallen:

Thorim
Flame Leviathan
Flame Leviathan Hard Mode
Razorscale
Ignis
Hodir
Auriaya
Kologarn
Iron Council
XT-002 Deconstructor Down
Freya

http://www.insomniaguild.org/
http://www.crimson-guild.com/

quelle

http://wow.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=details&nid=4946

und was haltet ihr davon ?

Flame on =)

btw topic falsch geschrieben =X


----------



## Tabulon (15. April 2009)

... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....


----------



## Kankru (15. April 2009)

Scheint so, als würde der neue Content echt schwer werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2009)

Solange sich nicht alle Spieler wieder dranhängen und meinten sie müssten sich für normale Heroics an den werten dieser Extremespieler halten. Ist es mir egal.

Allerdings möchte ich von denen auch keine Posts lesen, dass es langweilig wäre und so.


----------



## AÂris (15. April 2009)

geil wie schwer die inze is xD


----------



## Nimeroth (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....



Ach komm, warum sollte dir das den Spielspaß nehmen nur weil irgendwelche Spieler (die oft auch ganz nettes Sponsoring dafür erhalten) die World-First-Kills nach kurzer Zeit haben? Des wegen ist es doch nicht weniger fordernd?

Ich mein, wenn du gerne Fußball spielst, dann biste doch auch nicht sauer auf die Erstligisten, und meinst die nehmen dir den Spielspaß, oder?

Persnlich find ich es sehr interesannt zu sehen wie schnell alles gecleared werden kann. Gratulation an die Gilden, ich freu mich trotzdem drauf Ulduar selbst zu erkunden und persönliche First-Kills zu erreichen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....



Oh ja, in diesem Satz steckt viel Wahres drin.

Mal ehrlich, egal wie schwer man ein Spiel macht, es wird immer so genannte "cracks" geben die das Spiel in kürzester zeit geschafft haben, bzw. in kürzester Zeit den Endboss gelegt haben. Wir sollten uns einfach nicht davon verrückt machen lassen. Mal ehrlich, der große Teil der WoW Community wird wesentlich länger brauchen um durch Ulduar durch zu sein. Und an der Aussage, dass diese "hardcore-gamer" das Spiel ruinieren und nicht Blizzard ist ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran.

so long

P.S. Ich freue mich für die Spieler und gönne ihnen noch weitere Firstkills, meinen Spielspass mildert dies nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. April 2009)

Blizz hat selber angegeben, dass die Bosse für die Top Gilden schnell fallen werden.

Außer im Hard mode. Und da sehe ich erst einen Boss down.

Und außerdem ist das eh nicht mein Spiel was die da treiben.
Ich hab nich mal Naxx clear. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....



genau so is das!!!!!

Und so Vo.........ten die sowas hier posten sind noch schlimmer! Hast Du kein anderen sinn im Leben?


----------



## Seryma (15. April 2009)

Wayned hard? Fanboy's sucken?! Is mir egal was die machen^^


----------



## Toyuki (15. April 2009)

jo hier http://www.mmo-champion.com/ stehen die auch echt arg wie fix die down gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (15. April 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> genau so is das!!!!!
> 
> Und so Vo.........ten die sowas hier posten sind noch schlimmer! Hast Du kein anderen sinn im Leben?



Leben wir jetzt hier schon im Dreck? (wieder...) Jetzt ma ehrlich, dein Name sagt schon, dass du es nicht Wert bist, dass ich mich auf dein Niveau begebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. April 2009)

naja wenn ich mir die Stats von Ulduar sachen angucke....

Vergleich T8,5 Hose vs Osd2 Hero Lederhose (beides für Feral druiden)

Sollte ich es in erwägung ziehen die T8,5 anzuziehen gehen mir 60 AP flöten... so viel zu Ulduar.

Ich werd es Sammeln und wenn ich 2/4 Boni hab erst wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss nicht wie es bei anderen klassen ist aber ich finds iwie Traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferok (15. April 2009)

wenn ich das bei mmo-champion richtig sehe sind ja noch nicht mal alle bosse im normalen down, und das von profi spielern. Da sagt ich mal es wird für den normal durchschnittlichen spieler bestimmt ne ganze spur schwerer wie naxx. ich sag ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Arlox93 (15. April 2009)

kann ich nur gz dazu sagen ^^
der patch ist seit wie lang da ? paar std bei uns kommter ja erst in 3 1/2 std on ca. . . 

endlich ma die amis die worldfirst ham und net wie jedesmal skgaming oder nihlium (jetz beide bei ensidia)


----------



## nrg (15. April 2009)

Was erwartet ihr? Die Typen, auch die europäischen "Topgilden", haben doch in den letzten Wochen nichts anderes getan als auf den PTR Ulduar durchzurennen. Die kennen alles auswendig bis auf die letzten 2 Bosse. Das ist genauso als ob ihr euren 8. Twink hochspielt, ihr wisst wo ihr hinreiten müsst und wo ihr welches Item gedropt bekommt. Da gibt es keine Diskussionen um Bufffood, Flasks, Repkosten, Taktiken usw. Ich war mal in einer Progressgilde, da ging es zu wie auf dem Kasernenhof, es ist immer noch ein Spiel und beim spielen will ich mich entspannen und mir ist es egal ob der Boss in 3 Minuten oder in 3,5 Minuten fällt.

Wer jetzt sagt es wäre zu leicht soll sich das ganze mal ansehen. Blizzard hat ja gesagt das Ulduar normal!! auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad von Naxx liegt. Richtig fordernd wird es erst im Hardmode und da sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.


----------



## EPoker (15. April 2009)

Würden wir Geld für bekommen würden wirs auch schaffen -.- 
Bei mir aufm Server wird InRage die Server First-Kills schaffen da hat man keine Chance -.-


----------



## Warlock91 (15. April 2009)

Kann ich nur zustimmen Hardmode is wohl der schiwerigkeitsgrad wo die top gilden auch ne weile brauchen werdn


----------



## Ferok (15. April 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mir die Stats von Ulduar sachen angucke....
> 
> Vergleich T8,5 Hose vs Osd2 Hero Lederhose (beides für Feral druiden)
> 
> ...



hab die anderen statts nicht gesehen von deinem vergleich aber was denkst du das t8 in allem 200% besser is??? Ich würde als protpala auch auf 300leben verzichten wenn dafür ausweichen 1% nach oben geht!


----------



## advanced08 (15. April 2009)

ihr dürft nicht vergessen das die gilden wahrscheinlich auch auf dem ptr waren und dort gegen den boss gekämpft haben was ein otto normal raider nicht tut !

zudem sind die alle sehr gut equipped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (15. April 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> endlich ma die amis die worldfirst ham und net wie jedesmal skgaming oder nihlium (jetz beide bei ensidia)



Liegt warscheinlich daran,dass diese auch in Europa sind und auch noch nicht nach Uludar können,oder?^^


----------



## Arlox93 (15. April 2009)

equip spielt da keine rolle . . .  . . .
wir ham damals bwl mit blauen levelgear geclear (ja wir hatten aber auch mc und alles clear also auch t1 un bla in der tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

es geht einsig und alein um denn skill gear is scheiss egal dabei sonst könnte man ja sagen gugg ma kelthusad hatt kein gear an der fällt onehit um ^^


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

den Flammenleviathan haben die auch schon so schnell im hardmode down, weil es bei dem boss nicht aufs  Equip ankommt aber dafür werden sie bosse wie Herold im Hardmode mit dem Eq viel schwerer erst downkriegen


----------



## Monestir (15. April 2009)

Da war jmd schneller @nrg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde es sowieso ein wenig seltsam, dass Gilden wochenlang auf dem PTR testen können und dann quasi nur noch ihr eingeübtes Programm auf den Live Servern abspielen um dann zu FIRST zu schreien. Ist ungefähr so wie mit den ersten Aldi PC Aktionen: Jeder weiß ne Woche vorher dass es sie gibt und wo es sie gibt. Es geht nur noch drum schneller da zu sein als die anderen oder die anderen umzuboxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer Spielspaß möchte sollte einfach in Ruhe versuchen die Bosse auf die eigene Art zu legen. Hat für mich mehr Wert, als sich von "Pros" ziehen zu lassen oder Taktiken zu kopieren.


----------



## Kovacs (15. April 2009)

rischtig ^^

plus



> buffed: Die Top-Gilden werden sich ab dem ersten Tag auf Ulduar stürzen. Was schätzt Du, wie lange es dauert, bis Yogg-Saron das erste Mal getötet wird?
> 
> Chilton: Die echten Top-Gilden werden Ulduar im normalen Modus am ersten Tag durchspielen, da bin ich mir recht sicher. Bei den Hardmodes gerade von Algalon und Yogg-Saron sieht das anders aus. Hier haben wir einige Mechaniken verwendet, die sich von dem unterscheiden, was wir in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben. Das wird auch die Top-PvE-Spieler fordern. Es ist schwer abzuschätzen, wie lange diese Gilden brauchen, aber ich würde tippen, dass es sie deutlich über Hundert Anläufe kosten wird. Ich würde es mit den letzten Kämpfen des Sonnenbrunnen



so wurde es verkündet und so ist es geschehen.


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

gz an die leute die kein rl haben
ok wäre auch gerne ulduar nur dauerts noch wegen patch ^^


----------



## Arlox93 (15. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Liegt warscheinlich daran,dass diese auch in Europa sind und auch noch nicht nach Uludar können,oder?^^


ja und ? ^^
wo sunwell bei den amis draußen war und bei uns noch net hatten SKgaming und Nihlium trozdem die worldfirst kills weil sie immer noch die beste gilde sind deswegen is es eigens auch ma schön anzusehn wenn ulduar mal net worldfirst von ensidia gehaun wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir setzen uns heute abend hin und clearn 10/25er ma guggen wie weit wir kommen vltl first kill gilde auf destromath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (15. April 2009)

einige sollten hier mal bedenken dass es 11 Hardmodes gibt.
Ob diese Gilde die alle bewerkstelligt hat um die beiden letzten Bosse zu sehen, weiß keiner.

Daher überbewertet die Kills mal nicht.
Wenn Ensidia mir übermorgen damit kommt, Endboss von Ulduar down dann glaube ich dass der Content zu einfach ist.


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....


Mit Sicherheit sind darunter einige Nerds, aber garantiert auch Leute, die es echt drauf haben. Was ich damit sagen will? Topgilden wie Ensidia nehmen sich einige Tage intensiv Zeit, um den Content zu clearen, und schaffen es auch.
Dann raiden sie nicht häufiger als die Gilde von nebenan, während sich "ambitionierte Elitegilden" wochenlang die Zähne an den Bossen ausbeißen und wesentlich mehr Zeit investieren.

Allerdings hast du recht, mich wurmt es überhaupt nicht, dass die Besten der Besten alles schon gecleart haben, denn sie sind die Ausnahme. Auf meinem Server wird das bestimmt nicht so fix gehen - und selbst wenn doch, warum sollte ICH dadurch den Reiz verlieren?


----------



## Headhunter94 (15. April 2009)

ok...
rofl lol zomfg omfg omg roflmao !!!111einself

-.- also 
1. Wer sagt, dass das stimmt
2. Ich lass mir von diesen Arbeitslosen Freaks nicht das Spiel kaputt machen
3. Die kennen die Taktiken wohl schon vom Ptr
4. Keine Aufregung ES WIRD SCHWER


----------



## Fusssi (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Leben wir jetzt hier schon im Dreck? (wieder...) Jetzt ma ehrlich, dein Name sagt schon, dass du es nicht Wert bist, dass ich mich auf dein Niveau begebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was Dreck? Muß ich verstehen was Du schreibst? Und mach Dir keine Sorgen, was Du nicht hast kannst Du auch nicht verlieren!!! xD


----------



## Cutlan (15. April 2009)

nach der Meldung bestätigt sich auch die neue Ini eindeutig zu einfach ist. Es sollte schnell ein Aufbessern der Bosse um 40 - 50% geben.

Sonst schreiben die Pro und Imba gamer nach 2 Monaten mir ist langweilig und alles so einfach.


----------



## Quéx (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....




So sehe ich das auch diese Leute machen das spiel kaputt dieses ewige jaaa es is alles sooo leicht jaa kommt ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nereos (15. April 2009)

ich muss denen erstmal gratulieren.. sie haben wahrscheinlich schon wochenlang die bosse auseinander genommen und taktiken erstellt... 
und jetzt einfach so durchrushen ist auch nicht mehr schwerr... ich denke bis heute abend werden alle bosse liegen (im 10er sowie 25er)
Wie schwerr die boss mechanik dann bei den letzten beiden bossen wird, wird man denke ich demnächst hier lesen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tipp für alle, die solche leute hassen: geht bei schönem wetter raus und genießt die Sonne.. und macht dem PC aus.... ist immernoch das beste


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

AÂris schrieb:


> geil wie schwer die inze is xD


Selber noch nichts davon gesehn und schon wieder anfangen rumzuheulen? Mir ist das egal was die in Amerika machen , ich freu mich auch so auf Ulduar und muss es nicht nach 1 woche clear haben


----------



## Evilslyn (15. April 2009)

Was haben die denn geschafft? Genau das gleich wie sie auf den PTR gemacht haben. Würdet ihr bei Keal heute noch wipen? Ne.
Deshalb geht man wenn man Spaß will ja auch ohne Taktik in die Inni und lernt alles auf dem Liverealm, schon sieht die Sache anders aus.
Und die Program0rz kochen auch nur mit Wasser, haben ja nur die Bosse down wo sie nen Guide für hatten, bzw die sie schon kannten.
Was nicht heißen soll das ich nicht schon bald mit nem Yogg-Saron Kill rechne, nur Algalon wird noch dauern bis man den ma zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> nach der Meldung bestätigt sich auch die neue Ini eindeutig zu einfach ist. Es sollte schnell ein Aufbessern der Bosse um 40 - 50% geben.
> 
> Sonst schreiben die Pro und Imba gamer nach 2 Monaten mir ist langweilig und alles so einfach.



Das ist doch der Hard Mode und im Hard Mode haben sie laut oben auch erst einen Boss gelegt


----------



## Atrion (15. April 2009)

In Archavons kammer gibts ja jetzt auch nen neuen Boss oder ?

Kann man den direkt killen wenn die Server on sind ?


----------



## Freelancer (15. April 2009)

War doch zu erwarten das Ulduar in der ersten id Clear ist und da werden bis nächste Woche auch sehr wahrscheinlich alle Top Gilden auf den Servern im normalen Modus durch sei so ist es ja auch gedacht damit es alle sehen können 

Im Hardmod soll es auch für die Top Gilden schwer sein besonders  Yogg-Saron Algalon der Beobachter sollen laut Blizz selbst für die Top Gilden eine Herausforderung sein wo man mehrere hundert versuche brauchen soll

Wie lange Ulduar hält werden Blizz diese Woche die Topgilden zeigen bin ja mal gespannt wann der laden leer ist ich tippen mal auf Freitag ^^


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

serialdead schrieb:


> gz an die leute die kein rl haben
> ok wäre auch gerne ulduar nur dauerts noch wegen patch ^^


Ok, und was machst du als Erstes, wenn du wieder online kommst?
Gz an dich, wenn du heute abend versuchst Ulduar zu betreten und kein RL hast ...
... ist ne dumme Aussage, findest du nicht auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, aber noch offensichtlicher kann der Neid nicht aus Einem sprechen. Den Leuten Respekt zu zollen - selbst wenns nicht ganz so schwer ist - ist halt nicht so kewl, wie die Com mit der allseits beliebten RL-Parole zu belästigen ... schließlich will man sich ja von der Masse hervorheben, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (15. April 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> ok...
> rofl lol zomfg omfg omg roflmao !!!111einself
> 
> -.- also
> ...



Wieso Arbeitslos? o.0
manche kassieren dafür sogar Kohle!

bei Mir wirds wohl ewig dauernt bis Ulduar, ohne Raid Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girderia (15. April 2009)

wochenlang auf nem ptr üben, am ersten tag nach release alle bosse legen, und am zweiten rumheulen dass der content zu leicht ist .... hach, wie ich diese leute liebe


----------



## Valeerina (15. April 2009)

Ich schätze einfach, die sind gleich da rein..hatten 1k g dabei zum reppen, haben das ohne essen und trinken durchgezogen. Mal ehrlich..welcher Mensch ohne genug Skill im A*** könnte das denn nicht? Wenn man 10 stunden doer so versucht das zu machen ist das doch leicht. Die haben genug Vorsprung um das zu schaffen.

Trotzdem bin ich gegen so etwas. Find es lustig es gleich zu versuchen aber so ein hardcore Run am ersten Tag verdirbt wirklich die Laune. Vorallem denen die gerne rein würden und sehen ja..1/5 aller WoW spieler haben die schon down. Und genau diese Gilden langweilen sich dann zu Tode. Tja...würd ich sagen persönliches Pech.


----------



## AÂris (15. April 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Selber noch nichts davon gesehn und schon wieder anfangen rumzuheulen? Mir ist das egal was die in Amerika machen , ich freu mich auch so auf Ulduar und muss es nicht nach 1 woche clear haben




wer heult denn hier rum? ich finds nur lustig xD das man in der ersten ID schon nen hardmode - boss legt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mir ises übrigens auch egal was die im amyland machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (15. April 2009)

Girderia schrieb:


> wochenlang auf nem ptr üben, am ersten tag nach release alle bosse legen, und am zweiten rumheulen dass der content zu leicht ist .... hach, wie ich diese leute liebe



dann hat man auch das recht dazu, was ich viel schlimmer finde ist das was in den letzten wochen bzw monaten passiert ist. die leute haben sich drüber aufgeregt, dass ANDERE den content so schnell clear hatten.... genauso gehts ja hier jetz auch schon wieder ab. zeigt mir MORGEN einen screenshot von euch auf eurem ulduar protodrake, DANN könnt ihr maulen wie easy das alles ist. aber da die meisten ja, wenn sie bei sich selbst nichts zu meckern haben, einfach über probleme von anderen meckern, wird morgen wahrscheinlich ein screenie von irgendeinem ensidia-spieler hier auftauchen und alle werden sich das maul zerreißen. 
-"omg, blizz hat das game so easy gemacht, ich hör auf."
-"hey blizz wir brauchen mal wieder ne herausforderung!"

dabei ham sie selber wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal sarth +2adds down.....


----------



## nrg (15. April 2009)

Gibt es beim ersten Boss nicht verschiedene Hardmodes? Ich meine da was gelesen zu haben. Wenn ja, ich welchem wurde der erste Boss gelegt?

Ich glaube erst das Ulduar zu einfach ist wenn bis Sonntag die Ini komplett clear ist mit allen Bossen im härtesten Modus. Und selbst dann freue ich mich wie ein Schnitzel rein zu gehen und was zu erleben, neue Bosse, neue Taktiken usw. Einfach nur spielen.

Was mich schon wieder verwundert hat, ich hab gestern abend mein BigWigs geupdatet, da waren schon die BossMods für Ulduar mit drin -.-


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. April 2009)

Also die Topgilde haben sponsoren und die wollen für ihr Geld auch leistung sehen. Ist wie im richtigen leben.

Wer hart arbeitet wird meist auch belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem geht es euch doch nicht darum was andere schaffen sondern was ihr selber schafft.

Ich war auch aufm PTR und hab den Flammenlevi auf 20% beim 3ten try gehabt ohne vorher iwas gelesen zu haben.
Aber sowas nennt man Vorbereitungen....

geht man unvorbereitet in ein Vorstellungsgespräch? normal auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie die anderen Bosse werden, werden wir sehen.

ich wünsche allen Viel erfolg in ulduar.
Möge uns der Content lange erhalten bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferok (15. April 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> nach der Meldung bestätigt sich auch die neue Ini eindeutig zu einfach ist. Es sollte schnell ein Aufbessern der Bosse um 40 - 50% geben.
> 
> Sonst schreiben die Pro und Imba gamer nach 2 Monaten mir ist langweilig und alles so einfach.


hast du die bosse schon gesehen selbst gelegt? wenn nein dann warte mal bis zu schreihst sie sollen sie erhöhen!


----------



## Deanne (15. April 2009)

Mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal, ob die Gilde Weißichnicht auf sem Server Habichvergessen Ulduar in 5, 10 oder 15 Stunden clear hat, weil es mich einfach nicht betrifft. 
Ich werde mir die Raid-Ini in den nächsten Tagen auch sicherlich mal mit meiner Gilde angucken, aber auch wenn kein Boss fällt, ist das für mich in Ordnung. Mir geht es darum, mir die Bosse anzuschauen und den neuen Content kennenzulernen. Im Mittelpunkt steht dabei der Spaß am Spiel und nicht der Drang, immer der Beste sein zu müssen. Natürlich ist es ein geiles Gefühl, solch eine Leistung erbracht zu haben, aber dafür fehlt mir persönlich einfach die Zeit. Ich möchte meine ersten Schritte in Ulduar in Ruhe machen und werde mich dabei nicht unter Druck setzen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (15. April 2009)

Was soll ich davon halten? Mir ist das total Latte.


----------



## Gnarak (15. April 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> nach der Meldung bestätigt sich auch die neue Ini eindeutig zu einfach ist. Es sollte schnell ein Aufbessern der Bosse um 40 - 50% geben.
> 
> Sonst schreiben die Pro und Imba gamer nach 2 Monaten mir ist langweilig und alles so einfach.



ob denen Langweilig wird oder nicht, geht mir weit am Arm vorbei. Für mich und meine Gildis wird es spannend und interessant und dass ist das einzige was mich daran interessiert.


----------



## Pcasso (15. April 2009)

es läuft nun wieder wie folgt ab....die "pro-gamer" haben ulduar in einer woche auch clear, alle heulen rum, dass der content *buhuuu* viel zu leicht ist *jammer* *wein* *stück käse hol* und wenn es darum geht EINEN random mitzunehmen, ist das die schuld dafür, dass die leute den content nicht clear haben obwohl er so verdammt einfach ist.

wayne??? spielt das spiel einfach und machts net abhänig von solchen "pro-gamern" (man beachte die "") 
entweder habt ich spass an wow und spielts oder ihr seht euch gezwungen der / die beste zu sein und zockt desshalb solange bis ihr alles erreicht habt damit auch ihr euch einen "pro-gamer" nennen dürft, der rumweinen darf, dass der content zu einfach sei.

bei der zweiten möglichkeit empfehle ich DRINGENST einen schluck re-alif-ezin.
Bei risiken und nebenwirkungen, wie z.b. entzugserscheinungen......... wenns soweit ist, ists sowieos verloren ^^


----------



## Skusselbutt (15. April 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mir die Stats von Ulduar sachen angucke....
> 
> Vergleich T8,5 Hose vs Osd2 Hero Lederhose (beides für Feral druiden)
> 
> ...



seh ich genauso, allerdings: Set ist nicht immer das Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Sry Leute aber ich kann der Nachricht nicht, rein gar nichts positives abgewinnen. Im Gegenteil. Mir tun die Leute von der Gilde echt Leid. Denn das Einzige was sie damit bewiesen haben ist dass sie null rl haben und jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren haben.


----------



## Nucho (15. April 2009)

och ja bin auch gespannt was mich da erwartet,der trailer war klasse.Ich selbst freu mich riesig.

Wenn irgendwelche gilden am arsch des propheten ulduar clearn ist mir das sowas von latte.
Von mir aus kann ich ulduar in 1 monat erst clear haben 
Am ende haben wir sowieso wieder alles das gleiche equip^^


----------



## Geronimus (15. April 2009)

und in china ist wieder ein reissack umgefallen und hat ein fahrrad mit umgeworfen^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....



/sign

Ich sage doch noch was dazu, selbst Schuld. Wenn einige PC-Nerds nichts besseres zu tun haben, sollen sie.

Aber verschont uns "normale" Menschen mit den Meldungen wie toll ihr seid.

Wäre das nicht geil wenn es eine Seite gäbe www.wietollbinichundwashabich.de

Da könnte dann jeder der es braucht, posten was er für eine coole Karre fährt, was für eine Villa er wo hat. usw.


----------



## TvP1981 (15. April 2009)

Schade ist eher, 

dass die europäischen Top-Gilden warten müssen.
Letzlich werden auch diese für Erfolge gesponsort.

Der Flammenleviathan musste soweit ich weiß, 
ziemlich oft getesetet werden, auch im Hardmode.
Und er lag auch schon zu Zeiten des PTRs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich selber zählt mein eigener First Kill.
Egal wie lang es dauert. Blizz hat sich verdammt viel Mühe gegeben,
die Instanz zu gestalten. Und jeder sollte die möglichkeit haben,
da reinzugehen. Nicht erst mit 90 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucho (15. April 2009)

amerika ist amerika 
europa ist europa

für uns zählt der Europäische First Kill und nicht der Amerikanische First Kill
wenn jetzt einer mit World Kill anfängt tja dann ist es scheisse geregelt.


----------



## Atrion (15. April 2009)

Wtf, woher wollt ihr wissen ob die RL haben oder nicht ?

Die sind momentan in Ulduar, ihr hängt in nem Forum rum, könnte man genauso sagen ihr habt kein RL.

Und heult mal nicht rum dass der Content zu einfach ist wenn ihr ihn noch nichtmal gespielt habt, es ist gradmal der erste Boss der im Hard mode gefallen ist und bei diesem Boss kommt es nicht aufs Equip an da man nur mit Vehiclen spielt.

Wenn ihr die Instanz innerhalb kürzester Zeit cleart, könnt ihr sagen sie ist einfach. Spielen->Urteilen.

Die Top-Gilden spielen auch nur kurze Zeit wirklich intensiv, wie schonmal jemand von Nihilum oder so sagte, sie haben ihre Progress Tage wenn die Instanz raus kommt und dann raiden sie vllt. nicht mehr als eine durchschnitts-Raid-Gilde.


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. April 2009)

Mir ist es doch egal was die in Amerika machen.
Keiner von unserer Gilde war je auf dem PTR, wir sind keine imba raid gilde die alles sofort schafft.
Sind sogar noch bei Sarth+2 Adds, aber das wichtigste ist das wir spaß dabei haben die Bosse auszuprobieren.
Es muss nicht alles 1. Try liegen,  einige Leute flamen alles ist zu einfach, haben aber bestimmt noch nicht alles im Hardmode gecleart.
Weil sie kein bock auf "whipen" haben.
Ich freu mich darauf in den nächsten Wochen / Monaten Ulduar zu raiden und mit meiner Gilde die Erfolge zu erkämpfen!


----------



## Nucho (15. April 2009)

rl rl rl rl wenn die leute zocken lass se zocken
woher willst wissen ob nicht einer urlaub oder sonstiges hat.

ich furz darauf ^^
wenn ich von der maloche komme,gibt es was zu essen bissle plaudern und dann geht papabär am pc =) headset um die ohren dann gehts los =) 
 und ja das spiel ist easy aber sowas von easy da kann ich 1000 andere dinge nebenbei machen


----------



## Starfros (15. April 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> ok...
> rofl lol zomfg omfg omg roflmao !!!111einself
> 
> -.- also
> ...




Was hat das mit Arbeitslos zutun ? Du weißt nichts über die Leute und auch nichts was sie Tag für Tag machen ,oder glaubst du das die Sonne nur 8std. am Tag scheint ??

Nur weil sie Erfolgreicher sind als viele andere sind sie noch lange nicht Arbeitslos.   Auf Unserem Server ist eine Gilde die aus recht vielen Arbeitslosen besteht und diese Gilde liegt unterm Durchschnitt von den Erfolgen bzw Content  ....soviel dazu.



Nur was wirklich war ist ,das solche Leute die recht schnell alles durch haben in der tat das spiel versauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Sry Leute aber ich kann der Nachricht nicht, rein gar nichts positives abgewinnen. Im Gegenteil. Mir tun die Leute von der Gilde echt Leid. Denn das Einzige was sie damit bewiesen haben ist dass sie null rl haben und jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren haben.



Lächerlich. Denk mal darüber nach, was du sagst.
Nur weil die nach dem Patch nun ein paar Stunden Wow zocken, haben die kein RL? Top überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Arbeitslos zutun ? Du weißt nichts über die Leute und auch nichts was sie Tag für Tag machen ,oder glaubst du das die Sonne nur 8std. am Tag scheint ??



Naja angesichts der Tatsache dass die Typen im endeffekt dafür bezahlt werden dass sie wie die blöden raiden (auch wenn sie es nicht öffentlich verlauten lassen) liegt der Verdacht dass sie Arbeitslos sind doch schon sehr nahe. Und falls du dir schon mal die Raidzeiten von den Gilden angekuckt hast, wird dieser Verdacht nochmal sehr bekräftigt.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Denk mal darüber nach, was du sagst.
> Nur weil die nach dem Patch nun ein paar Stunden Wow zocken, haben die kein RL? Top überlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke realistisch. Und das einzige was lächerlich ist, ist dieses ewige Fanboy Gelaber.


----------



## ReWahn (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ich denke realistisch. Und das einzige was lächerlich ist, ist dieses ewige Fanboy Gelaber.



meinst du?
profigilden zocken zu progresszeiten extrem viel und mit maximaler effizienz.
sind die firstkills alle gemacht, was wohl bei uduar maximal 3-4 wochen dauern wird, kehren sie zum alltag zurück. 2 raidtage die woche reichen dank top-spieern in der gilde locker aus, um ulduar auf id clear zu halten, unterm strich spielen sie wesentlich weniger als 'normale' raider...


----------



## Esda (15. April 2009)

die Jungs können doch Urlaub nehmen... ist doch nix dabei, fürn (World)Firstkill mal ne Woche freizunehmen... dann fahren se halt mal nicht in Urlaub. Oder haben wegen Ostern eh frei.


----------



## Merlinia (15. April 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mir die Stats von Ulduar sachen angucke....
> 
> Vergleich T8,5 Hose vs Osd2 Hero Lederhose (beides für Feral druiden)
> 
> ...




Ist mir auch aufgefallen die Stats sind sehr geringfügig besser, warum sollte der Content denn auch schwer  sein für Verhältnis mäßig schlechte Items...


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> meinst du?
> profigilden zocken zu progresszeiten extrem viel und mit maximaler effizienz.
> sind die firstkills alle gemacht, was wohl bei uduar maximal 3-4 wochen dauern wird, kehren sie zum alltag zurück. 2 raidtage die woche reichen dank top-spieern in der gilde locker aus, um ulduar auf id clear zu halten, unterm strich spielen sie wesentlich weniger als 'normale' raider...



Haben sie mit ihren Mainchars die Instanz clear farmen sie noch das ganze Equip dass sie haben wollen und ist das endlich geschafft raiden sie mit ihren ganzen Twinks die jeweilige Instanz bis die auch das bestmögliche Equip haben. So sieht es nunmal aus nicht anders. und du hast schon recht dass sie den "offiziellen" Raidbetrieb runterschrauben nachdem der Content clear ist aber was dann? Immerhin hat es 4Wochen gedauert. 4Wochen Urlaub? Und das 3 oder gar 4mal im Jahr? zeig mir den Arbeitgeber der das Akzeptiert. Außerdem sind da ja noch die ganzen Erfolge die es zu machen gibt. Ja Ja die große schöne WoW Welt wie sie uns nur alle in ihrem Bann hält:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2009)

Worüber man sich nicht alles den Kopf zerbrechen kann oO.....


----------



## MAczwerg (15. April 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> endlich ma die amis die worldfirst ham und net wie jedesmal skgaming oder nihlium (jetz beide bei ensidia)




??? wie sollen die wenn die Server down sind in Europa so einen Worldfirst kannst dir in die Haare schmieren..............


----------



## rocktboyy (15. April 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Scheint so, als würde der neue Content echt schwer werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Made my Hour


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ok, und was machst du als Erstes, wenn du wieder online kommst?
> Gz an dich, wenn du heute abend versuchst Ulduar zu betreten und kein RL hast ...
> ... ist ne dumme Aussage, findest du nicht auch?
> 
> ...



zur info du hast nichts verstanden
das sind die leute die jeden tag am ptr waren , ich war auch oft on aber es gibt welche die waren nur noch dort sobald die offen waren
und nein ich geh die woche sicher nicht ulduar weil ich a) ein rl habe und am abend arbeiten gehe , b) diese woche wenn ich die 4-5 std zeit habe arena spiele , c) selbst noch andere sachen auser wow kenne im gegensatz zu dir


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

Atrion schrieb:


> Wtf, woher wollt ihr wissen ob die RL haben oder nicht ?
> 
> Die sind momentan in Ulduar, ihr hängt in nem Forum rum, könnte man genauso sagen ihr habt kein RL.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
ABSOLUT dieser beschissene neid hier ist echt zum kotzen ihr heult im forum rum wie kleine kinder nur weil ihr evtl an naxx runwiped müsst ihr nicht auf anderen rumhacken das sie im game was schaffen ich sage zu den gilden nur RESPEKT!


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ABSOLUT dieser beschissene neid hier ist echt zum kotzen ihr heult im forum rum wie kleine kinder nur weil ihr evtl an naxx runwiped müsst ihr nicht auf anderen rumhacken das sie im game was schaffen ich sage zu den gilden nur RESPEKT!



Fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ABSOLUT dieser beschissene neid hier ist echt zum kotzen ihr heult im forum rum wie kleine kinder nur weil ihr evtl an naxx runwiped müsst ihr nicht auf anderen rumhacken das sie im game was schaffen ich sage zu den gilden nur RESPEKT!



Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Naja angesichts der Tatsache dass die Typen im endeffekt dafür bezahlt werden dass sie wie die blöden raiden (auch wenn sie es nicht öffentlich verlauten lassen) liegt der Verdacht dass sie Arbeitslos sind doch schon sehr nahe. Und falls du dir schon mal die Raidzeiten von den Gilden angekuckt hast, wird dieser Verdacht nochmal sehr bekräftigt.



haste dir das selber mal durchgelesen?

Soviel widerspruch in einem Kurzen text bin ich bisher nur von Politikern gewöhnt (nicht böse nehmen Schäuble wenn du das liest)

Sie werdend dafür bezahlt.. ergo haben sie einen Job.Auch wenn es ein sehr ungewöhnlicher und vllt auch nicht anerkannter Beruf ist.Es gibt keine Ausbildung und kann sich auch nirgends bewerben.

Ich denke sie haben trotz des vielen spielens noch einen mehr oder weniger geregelten Tagesablauf.
Spriest da etwa neid in deinem gesicht?

LG Paci


----------



## Turican (15. April 2009)

AÂris schrieb:


> geil wie schwer die inze is xD



für dich schon


----------



## lokker (15. April 2009)

naja heutzutage traue ich den Leuten alles zu. Die hätten die Ini doch so oder so in einer Rekordzeit durch. Vondaher finde ich das man daraus nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad feststellen kann.


----------



## Cloze (15. April 2009)

Ensidia owned <3


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> haste dir das selber mal durchgelesen?
> 
> Soviel widerspruch in einem Kurzen text bin ich bisher nur von Politikern gewöhnt (nicht böse nehmen Schäuble wenn du das liest)
> 
> ...



Würdest du die Definition des Wortes "Beruf" kennen würdest du dich für deinen Post schämen. Geregelter Tagesablauf? Ja sicher! 1. Aufstehen 2. Zum Ka****** gehen (aber nur in den nötigsten Fällen 3. Fastfood in die Mikrowelle 4. PC einschalten 5. Fastfood aus Mikrowelle raus 6. Ab vorn PC 7. Ab ins Bett und am nächsten Tag das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne. 

Noch Fragen?


Neid? lol ne du ich glaub nicht dass ich neidisch sein muss. Hab den letzten  Content selber in kürzester Zeit gecleart und werde es auch in diesem wieder schaffen.


----------



## Georan (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ich denke realistisch. Und das einzige was lächerlich ist, ist dieses ewige Fanboy Gelaber.


biste da so sicher? Topgilden machen in einer woche intensiven raiden alles clear, du sitzt dagegen mehrere wochen stundenlang vorm pc 
also du verbringst wohl mehr zeit mit wow als die topgilden!


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> biste da so sicher? Topgilden machen in einer woche intensiven raiden alles clear, du sitzt dagegen mehrere wochen stundenlang vorm pc
> also du verbringst wohl mehr zeit mit wow als die topgilden!


Richtig!
Aber ich sags ja, die Pseudotopgilden, in denen irgendwie alle Leute hier sind, verbringen wesentlich mehr Zeit mit den raids, als die wirklich guten Leute.


----------



## IchbinArzt (15. April 2009)

*Warum* geilen sich eigentlich alle so an First Kills auf ??? Hat mein Char irgendwas davon wenn im Amiland irgendeine Gilde nen neuen Boss zum ersten mal umhaut ??? Bekomm ich loot von denen per Post gemailt ??? Ihr habt sorgen.....^^


----------



## Ferok (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Würdest du die Definition des Wortes "Beruf" kennen würdest du dich für deinen Post schämen. Geregelter Tagesablauf? Ja sicher! 1. Aufstehen 2. Zum Ka****** gehen (aber nur in den nötigsten Fällen 3. Fastfood in die Mikrowelle 4. PC einschalten 5. Fastfood aus Mikrowelle raus 6. Ab vorn PC 7. Ab ins Bett und am nächsten Tag das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne.
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> 
> ...


ja wenn das kein geregelter tagesablauf ist? wie ist den bitte deine definition von beruf? Nur weil die mit zocken geld verdienen ist es kein beruf? Neid?


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Würdest du die Definition des Wortes "Beruf" kennen würdest du dich für deinen Post schämen. Geregelter Tagesablauf? Ja sicher! 1. Aufstehen 2. Zum Ka****** gehen (aber nur in den nötigsten Fällen 3. Fastfood in die Mikrowelle 4. PC einschalten 5. Fastfood aus Mikrowelle raus 6. Ab vorn PC 7. Ab ins Bett und am nächsten Tag das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne.
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> 
> ...


Du scheinst ein sehr naiver Mensch zu sein, für deinen Post solltest du dich schämen. Deinem Weltbild zufolge, ist jeder Beruf so, wie er klingt:

Der Müllmann stinkt nach Müll und ist eine bemitleidenswerte Randfigur in unserer Gesellschaft.

Der erfolgreiche Geschäftsmann, der sich in seiner Freizeit mit hübschen Frauen und teuren Autos umgibt, arbeitet nur dann, wenn ihm danach ist. Oder noch besser, er ist der älteste Spross eines millionenschweren Firmenmoguls.

Der Computerspezialist in einer Softwarefirma verdient zwar viel Geld, ist allerdings ein N.E.R.D., dick, häßlich und unrasiert. Seine einzigen Hobbies sind, fremde System zu hacken und nachts die Lichter im Pentagon auszuschalten.

Ach und btw - nenn mir einen nicht traumberuftypischen Job, der dem Mitarbeiter nach Jahren eine Routine verinnerlichen lässt, aus der er sich selbst nicht mehr befreien kann?


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein sehr naiver Mensch zu sein, für deinen Post solltest du dich schämen. Deinem Weltbild zufolge, ist jeder Beruf so, wie er klingt:
> 
> Der Müllmann stinkt nach Müll und ist eine bemitleidenswerte Randfigur in unserer Gesellschaft.
> 
> ...




Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry aber bevor du mit mir das Diskutieren anfängst werde bitte erst einmal der Deutschen Sprache mächtig.


----------



## kadet123 (15. April 2009)

Hallo alle sprechen dauernd von Hard Mode ist das was neues oder meint ihr damit Heroic?


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2009)

................................................................................
.......... 
............................................________............................ 
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,....................... 
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,................. 
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,............. 
.....................,?......................................................,........... 
.................../...........................................................,}......... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}......... 
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./.......... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../......... 
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../............ 
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/.............. 
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}.............. 
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../............... 
...,,,___.`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../................. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;.................. 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../......................... 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__................. 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,........ 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................................................ 
...................`=~-,,.,............................................................ 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__....... 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......... 
........................................_..........._,-%.......`.................... 
...................................,............................................
..........


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2009)

................................................................................
.......... 
............................................________............................ 
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,....................... 
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,................. 
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,............. 
.....................,?......................................................,........... 
.................../...........................................................,}......... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}......... 
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./.......... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../......... 
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../............ 
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/.............. 
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}.............. 
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../............... 
...,,,___.`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../................. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;.................. 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../......................... 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__................. 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,........ 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................................................ 
...................`=~-,,.,............................................................ 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__....... 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......... 
........................................_..........._,-%.......`.................... 
...................................,............................................
..........


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow, ich hab schon Einiges erlebt, um einer Diskussion mit mir aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber mir wurde noch nie unterstellt, ich sei der Deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin nicht eitel, aber in meinen vielen bisherigen Posts habe ich immer darauf geachtet, grammatikalisch korrekt und verständlich zu schreiben. Was verstehst du an meinem Post nicht?

Oder fallen dir echt keine anderen Argumente ein? 
Schwach, sehr schwach ...


----------



## Nimeroth (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Würdest du die Definition des Wortes "Beruf" kennen würdest du dich für deinen Post schämen. Geregelter Tagesablauf? Ja sicher! 1. Aufstehen 2. Zum Ka****** gehen (aber nur in den nötigsten Fällen 3. Fastfood in die Mikrowelle 4. PC einschalten 5. Fastfood aus Mikrowelle raus 6. Ab vorn PC 7. Ab ins Bett und am nächsten Tag das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne.
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber sowas ignorantes ist echt nur noch lächerlich. Dich kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen wenn du das alles so glaubst. Naja, die Medien heutezutage machens möglich. Aso, nur bevor du mit irgendwelchen pauschal-Vorurteilen angewackelt kommst: Nein, ich bin kein Fanboy, respektiere aber andere Leute und wie sie Spaß im Spiel haben. Von dem Standpunkt aus ein gz! an alle First-Kill Gilden.


----------



## kadet123 (15. April 2009)

Hallo alle sprechen dauernd von Hard Mode ist das was neues oder meint ihr damit Heroic?


----------



## advanced08 (15. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein sehr naiver Mensch zu sein, für deinen Post solltest du dich schämen. Deinem Weltbild zufolge, ist jeder Beruf so, wie er klingt:
> 
> Der Müllmann stinkt nach Müll und ist eine bemitleidenswerte Randfigur in unserer Gesellschaft.
> 
> ...



Lol Geil. =D



Dufurius schrieb:


> Made my Day.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So fixed!

Btw mein erstes Thema mit 5 Seiten.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wow, ich hab schon Einiges erlebt, um einer Diskussion mit mir aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber mir wurde noch nie unterstellt, ich sei der Deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe weder deine Rechtschreibung noch deine Grammatik kritisiert sondern deine Sprachkenntnisse. 
Ich sprach von Definition nicht von Wertschätzung von Berufen. 

Ich würde sagen: "Pwnd by yourself"


----------



## derdancer (15. April 2009)

Seid wohl alle nen bisschen doof, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Müsstet einmal selbst eure Posts lesen....unfassbar...


Was ein einziges Spiel aus gewissen Leuten macht, wie sie sich aufregen, benehmen und mit anderen Leuten umgehen ist echt unglaublich.

Schon ein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören bzw. dieses Forum nicht mehr zu besuchen!



P.S. weiter so, hoffe mal nur nicht, dass ihr euch auch außerhalb eures PCs so benehmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadet123 (15. April 2009)

Hallo alle sprechen dauernd von Hard Mode ist das was neues oder meint ihr damit Heroic?


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Jain. Es gibt den Hardmode sowohl im 10ner als auch im 25er. Ist sowas wie bei Sartharion. Je mehr Drachen man stehen läst desto schwieriger wird es.


----------



## ReWahn (15. April 2009)

Beruf = etwas über einen längeren zeitraum tun, um damit seinen lebensunterhat zu verdienen.

aufstehen-zocken-essen-zocken-schlafen gehen IST ein geregelter tagesablauf. er entspricht lediglich nicht dem eines durchschnittsmenschen.

und rl? man arbeitet quasi den ganzen tag, zusammen mit gleichgessinten (=kollegen?), hat unter ihnen seine freunde, die die gleichen interessen haben (zocken). 

ein problem damit existiert lediglich im auge des durchschnittsbetrachters, der meint, jeder, der sein leben anders lebt als der druchschnitt sei bemitleidenswert...

denn ganz im ernst, ich stelle mir so ein leben als ProGamer recht lustig vor... mit guten mitspielern zusammen den ganzen tag zocken, firstkills holen und dafür bezahlt werden... gibt durchaus weniger angenehme lebensstile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infinity85 (15. April 2009)

schon intressant zu sehen was wow aus den leuten macht bzw dem umgang miteinander. lasst uns einfach drauf einigen das jeder hier pro ist und den neuen content schnell durch hat usw blablablub.  draussen ist schönes wetter, geht doch mal raus und geniesst es. würd ich auch machen wenn ich nicht auf der arbeit wäre.


----------



## BigSnoOzE (15. April 2009)

Schon lustig, dass sich Leute über fehlendes "rl" der Leute aufregen, die schon ein paar Bosse in Ulduar umgehauen haben und selber den ganzen Morgen nichts besseres zu tun haben, als hier im Forum zu spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (15. April 2009)

Was ist Lduar ?


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ich habe weder deine Rechtschreibung noch deine Grammatik kritisiert sondern deine Sprachkenntnisse.
> Ich sprach von Definition nicht von Wertschätzung von Berufen.
> 
> Ich würde sagen: "Pwnd by yourself"


Na gut, wenn du schon so erpicht darauf bist, mit Definitionen zu "kontern":

Def. Beruf: 
"Unter dem Beruf versteht man diejenige institutionalisierte Tätigkeit, die ein Mensch für finanzielle und herkömmliche Gegenleistungen oder im Dienste Dritter regelmäßig erbringt, bzw. für die er ausgebildet, erzogen oder berufen ist."

Also deiner Meinung nach, muss man als Arbeitnehmer zu seiner Arbeitsstelle fahren, arbeiten, nach Hause kommen. Ein (typischer) geregelter Tagesablauf, den bestimmt weit über 70% (geschätzter Wert) aller Arbeitstätigen ausüben. Dann frage ich mich aber:
Was ist mit den invaliden Heimarbeitern? Mit freien Journalisten, die von ihrem Heim-PC oder Laptop aus ihre Artikel schreiben? Mit dem Pianisten, der täglich 7-9 Stunden trainiert - zu Hause? Oder eben mit den E-Sportlern, die ihre Fähigkeiten stundenlang verbessern wollen?

Wo wir schon dabei sind:
Def. blöd:
"siehe "Dufurius"' Post im buffed-Forum"


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Oh man..

Das ist eine neue 5 Manninstanz für Level 20er, da ist aber anscheinend ein sehr harter Encounter drin :>


----------



## Hairman (15. April 2009)

cool, der "ich gönn anderen Spielern den Dreck unter den Nägeln nicht"-Thread ist mittlerweile auf der 6. Seite angelangt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frei nach dem Motto "Jeder der erfolgreicher ist als ich, lebt von Hartz IV, und jeder der weniger erfolgreich ist als ich, ist ein hoffnungsloser nappel".


----------



## XerroX (15. April 2009)

Nun, da WoW ein sehr zeitaufwenidiges Spiel ist, lässt sich daraus ja ganz einfach schließen, 
dass die Jungs ganz einfach nichts zu Scheißen oder einfach kein erfülltes Real-Life haben.

Sollen sie doch rumheulen, dass es zu einfach ist ... die machen doch nicht einmal 1% der
WoW Community aus ;-). Solang wir halbwegs "Normalen" Menschen noch etwas zu beißen 
dran haben ist es doch ok ...

so long ...


----------



## Stonewhip (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Was ist Lduar ?


Hab ich mich auch grad gefragt. Aber solange es nicht um *U*ldua geht, bleib ich ganz locker.. Allerdings frag ich mich, wieso über diese (ominöse, neue) Instanz nix in den Patchnotes steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (15. April 2009)

Dachte da kommt eine ini raus die heißt Ulduar nicht Lduar cool :O


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn du schon so erpicht darauf bist, mit Definitionen zu "kontern":
> 
> Def. Beruf:
> "Unter dem Beruf versteht man diejenige institutionalisierte Tätigkeit, die ein Mensch für finanzielle und herkömmliche Gegenleistungen oder im Dienste Dritter regelmäßig erbringt, bzw. für die er ausgebildet, erzogen oder berufen ist."
> ...




Schön hast du das aus Wikipedia rauskopiert. Ich bin stolz auf dich. Jedoch zeugen deine total überflüssigen und Sinnfreien Kommentare immer mehr von deinem geistigen Defizit.


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> cool, der "ich gönn anderen Spielern den Dreck unter den Nägeln nicht"-Thread ist mittlerweile auf der 6. Seite angelangt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seit 3 Seiten geht es aber darum, einen von diesen Neidern Gegenargumente zu liefern, die FÜR den Erfolg der Gilden sprechen sollen. Ist aber schwer mehrzeilige Posts zu lesen, wenn der eigene vorgefertigte Text nur noch seinen Platz im Spam sucht, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (15. April 2009)

hehe hairman, das macht diese threads mit den absolut uninteressanten fragestellungen oder anregungen zu einer diskussion doch überhaupt erst amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich zum thema bereits was gesagt hatte, find ich gerade die etwas, sagen wir mal völlig überholte sichtweise zur "erwerbsarbeit" viel interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist doch erstaunlich, dass in unserer zeit noch einige an das klassische bild der industrieerwerbsarbeit glauben, bzw. für manche nur DAS "echte" arbeit ist. leben nach der werkssirene oder stechuhr und alles was da noch dran hängt. da war man froh, dass dieses bild von arbeit endlich bröckelt und andere wollen es zementieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach der definition habe ich als berater in der it branche auch keinen "echten" job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin da ganz froh drüber ...

naja sry für ot, aber ICH hab nicht damit angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Dachte da kommt eine ini raus die heißt Ulduar nicht Lduar cool :O


Man kann sich auch anstellen...er hat ja gesagt er hat sich verschrieben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikell (15. April 2009)

Meinung:
Wärend der Beta ist von den "hardcoregilden" gekommen: Content zu leicht
Wärend der Patchtestphase ist von selbrigen gekommen: Immer noch leicht

Jetzt purtzeln "Firstkills" von solchen Gilden.

Daher halte ich davon: Null

Gegenbeispiel (nein nicht Hogger): Unsre Fußballnationalelf geht in die Kreislieger der Alten herren (Fußball 40+), sie sagen: Ja die können spielen, sind aber für uns keine gegner, aber in der gleichen Zeit die 15 Tore in der ersten Halben Stunde feiern.

Hoffe man versteht es. man kann nicht erst auf der einen Seite sagen, das man den Conten Blind/nackt/einhändig an einem Sonntag Vormittag vor dem kaffe schafft, aber auf der anderen Seite dann die Firstkillmeldungen durch die Gegend werfen, bzw eine Signalwirkung dadurch bewirken. 
Schlimemr wäre es, wenn diese Gilden Wipen würden, denn jeder geht inzwischen davon aus, das sie es schaffen MÜSSEN.


----------



## advanced08 (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Was ist Lduar ?



tippfehler...


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Schön hast du das aus Wikipedia rauskopiert. Ich bin stolz auf dich. Jedoch zeugen deine total überflüssigen und Sinnfreien Kommentare immer mehr von deinem geistigen Defizit.


Natürlich habe ich das aus Wikipedia kopiert, schmälert es deswegen den Inhalt der Definition? Ich hätte es genauso aus einem Lexikon rausschreiben können, der Inhalt wäre dennoch der gleiche gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Ich habe deine Definition wiederlegt und dir Berufe aufgezählt, die deiner Ansicht nach keine "echten" sind. Somit habe ich weder einen überflüssigen, noch einen sinnfreien Post gemacht.

2. Du lieferst aber auch keine Gegenargumente. 
"Nein, das ist nicht so!" "Warum?" "Darum - ätsch!"

3. 3:0 für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komm schon, noch son halbgarer Kommentar von dir und ich habe dich vorgeführt wie Barcelona die Bayern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Dachte da kommt eine ini raus die heißt Ulduar nicht Lduar cool :O


Man kann sich auch anstellen...er hat ja gesagt er hat sich verschrieben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Glaub mir Kovacs ich halte unter Garantie nicht an diesem altmodischen Wirtschaftbild fest, immerhin bin ich selber mehr oder minder in der Computerbranche tätig. Allerdings denke sollte man das sich jeden Tag wiederholende Rumtrampeln auf irgendwelchen Pixeln was schlussendlich zu nichts außer zu ein paar lila Pixeln führt nicht als "Arbeit" oder gar als "Beruf" bezeichnen. Und natürlich gönne ich den Jungs den Firstkill. Immerhin haben sie ja so einiges dafür getan. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage ob es das wirklich wert ist? Ist es ein Spiel wert sein Leben zu verbauen?


----------



## ReWahn (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Glaub mir Kovacs ich halte unter Garantie nicht an diesem altmodischen Wirtschaftbild fest, immerhin bin ich selber mehr oder minder in der Computerbranche tätig. Allerdings denke sollte man das sich jeden Tag wiederholende Rumtrampeln auf irgendwelchen Pixeln was schlussendlich zu nichts außer zu ein paar lila Pixeln führt nicht als "Arbeit" oder gar als "Beruf" bezeichnen. Und natürlich gönne ich den Jungs den Firstkill. Immerhin haben sie ja so einiges dafür getan. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage ob es das wirklich wert ist? Ist es ein Spiel wert sein Leben zu verbauen?



sie werden dafür bezahlt und haben spass an der sache. also ist es das definitiv wert.
bei blizzard selbst sitzen ehemaige ProGamer as entwickler, so vie zum thema 'leben verbauen'.


----------



## DarthBana (15. April 2009)

Was zum Teufel is Iduar? analphabet FTW


----------



## Zomgolololadin (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Schön hast du das aus Wikipedia rauskopiert. Ich bin stolz auf dich. Jedoch zeugen deine total überflüssigen und Sinnfreien Kommentare immer mehr von deinem geistigen Defizit.



Boah Opfer-Alarm!



Camô schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das aus Wikipedia kopiert, schmälert es deswegen den Inhalt der Definition? Ich hätte es genauso aus einem Lexikon rausschreiben können, der Inhalt wäre dennoch der gleiche gewesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rischtisch!



Dufurius schrieb:


> Glaub mir Kovacs ich halte unter Garantie nicht an diesem altmodischen Wirtschaftbild fest, immerhin bin ich selber mehr oder minder in der Computerbranche tätig. Allerdings denke sollte man das sich jeden Tag wiederholende Rumtrampeln auf irgendwelchen Pixeln was schlussendlich zu nichts außer zu ein paar lila Pixeln führt nicht als "Arbeit" oder gar als "Beruf" bezeichnen. Und natürlich gönne ich den Jungs den Firstkill. Immerhin haben sie ja so einiges dafür getan. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage ob es das wirklich wert ist? Ist es ein Spiel wert sein Leben zu verbauen?



Opfer-Bestätigung!


----------



## Martel (15. April 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> biste da so sicher? Topgilden machen in einer woche intensiven raiden alles clear, du sitzt dagegen mehrere wochen stundenlang vorm pc
> also du verbringst wohl mehr zeit mit wow als die topgilden!



du sitzt dagegen mehrere wochen stundenlang  = genüßlich bitte sehr ;-) vorm Rechner... nagut bei mir sind es Jahre. Aber die Leute dich ich kenne, sitzen einfach sehr viel und gestresst vorm Rechner nur um auf ihren Realm unter den top 5 zu sein.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das aus Wikipedia kopiert, schmälert es deswegen den Inhalt der Definition? Ich hätte es genauso aus einem Lexikon rausschreiben können, der Inhalt wäre dennoch der gleiche gewesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1. Du sagst ich bin Naiv? Der einzige der Naiv ist bist du. Glaubst du wirklich dass alles was bei Wikipedia steht stimmt? Oder hast du vielleicht auch eine eigene Meinung bzw. ein eigenes Gehirn dass du vielleicht mal anstrengen könntest?

2. Die Argumente sind vorhanden, nur anscheinend kannst oder willst du sie einfach nicht erkennen. 

3. Ich habe gar keine Definition gepostet die du wiederlegen könntest. Und mit deiner Aufzählung hast du nur eine "Wertschätzung" der einzelnen Berufe in der freien Marktwirtschaft abgegeben. 

4.Nein es schmälert natürlich nicht den Inhalt eines Textes wenn man ihn irgendwo rauskopiert nur sollte man auch eine Gewisse Ahnung haben von dem was man da kopiert und nicht Planlos irgend einen Mist kopieren. Auch wenn in dem Wikipedia Test einige wahre Sachen drin stehen so sind einige wichtige Aspekte nicht aufgeführt und dass  du keine Ahnung hast was du da überhaupt gepostet hast liegt ja wohl auf der Hand.


4:0 für mich. Du wurdest soeben wie die Bayern vorgeführt.


----------



## Kovacs (15. April 2009)

muss man sicher diferenziert sehen. sicher "versauen" sich einige durch so ein spiel ihre karriere (leben will ich mal nicht gleich sagen). und außer frage,ob heranwachsende unkontrollierten zugang zu medien jeglicher art haben sollten she ich selbst als kritisch. 
aber das ist eine andere diskussion.
ich frage mich nur ob es wirklich "sinnvoller" ist eine business anwendung zu programmieren oder ein spiel. oder wer hier mehr "leistet". wichtig wäre es gerade in deutschland (auch von entscheidender bedeutung für die ewige "killerspiel" diskussion), dass wir mal akzeptieren, dass spielen nicht nur was für kinder ist, das es auch reine "erwachsenenspiele" gibt und vor allem, dass die spieleindustrie inzw. vergleichbar mit der filmindustrie ist. hier "daddeln" leute nicht einfach rum, sondern das sind komplexe projekte, wo es auf story designer, musiker, entwickler genauso ankommt wie auf die zielgruppe, die tester, die ideengeber. aber in deutschland darv arbeit eben keinen "spass" machen und schon garkein "spiel" sein. 
so jetzt sind wir ganz weit weg. Ist der content inzw. clear?


----------



## DarthBana (15. April 2009)

Junkies gibts in jedem spiel, was sich jeder hier immer so den kopf zerbrechen muss, lasst doch die leute spielen wie sie wollen, der eine so und der andere so, einfach nur lächerlich, manchen is der neid durch einige sinnfreie beiträge schon ins gesicht geschrieben.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Boah Opfer-Alarm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das einzige Opfer hier bist ja wohl du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Keine Ahnung von gar nix aber irgend einen geistigen Dünnschiss posten.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Wer spricht den von den Entwicklern? Es geht hier um die unsere vermeintlichen ProGamer nicht um die Entwickler! Und was glaubst du wie viele von denen als Entwickler bei Blizz landen werden? Nicht einmal 0.5%.


----------



## Camô (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> 1. Du sagst ich bin Naiv? Der einzige der Naiv ist bist du. Glaubst du wirklich dass alles was bei Wikipedia steht stimmt? Oder hast du vielleicht auch eine eigene Meinung bzw. ein eigenes Gehirn dass du vielleicht mal anstrengen könntest?
> 
> 2. Die Argumente sind vorhanden, nur anscheinend kannst oder willst du sie einfach nicht erkennen.
> 
> ...


Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn sich jeder seine eigene Definition einer Sache erdichten könnte? Ich wusste, dass das typische Wikipediaargument kommt, vielleicht sogar berechtigt, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nicht wahr ist.

Außerdem hast DU dich an deinem eigenen Begriff "Definition" festgebissen und damit argumentiert, ich solle doch bitte die genaue Definition des Begriffs "Arbeit" überdenken. 4:0.

Nenn mir bitte die Aspekte der Def., die deiner Meinung nach unentbehrlich sind.

Ich lese keine Gegenargumente aus deinen Posts heraus? Zitiere bitte dich selbst oder weise mich auf nur 1 einziges plausibles Gegenargument hin, anhand derer du MEINE entkräften kannst. 

Sorry, aber du schreibst und schreibst und schreibst, aber in Wirklichkeit sagst du nichts. 5:0.

Oje, das haben die Bayern echt nicht verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Wer spricht den von den Entwicklern? Es geht hier um die unsere vermeintlichen ProGamer nicht um die Entwickler! Und was glaubst du wie viele von denen als Entwickler bei Blizz landen werden? Nicht einmal 0.5%.



Opfer!


----------



## ReWahn (15. April 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Opfer!



niveaulos... aber in diesem fal gerechtfertigt, da dufurius auf normale argumente nichtmal eingeht...


----------



## Annovella (15. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....




100% Agree!


----------



## Stonewhip (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Wer spricht den von den Entwicklern? Es geht hier um die unsere vermeintlichen ProGamer nicht um die Entwickler! Und was glaubst du wie viele von denen als Entwickler bei Blizz landen werden? Nicht einmal 0.5%.


Nur weil man ein ein Auto fahren kann, qualifiziert es einen noch lange nicht, beim Hersteller dieses Fahrzeugs auch nur in der Firmenkantine Anstellung zu finden.

"ProGamer" und "Entwickler" zu in einen Topf zu hauen ist wie Bananen mit Affen zu vergleichen: Beide haben einen minimalen Bezug zueinander. Mehr aber auch nicht..


----------



## Nimeroth (15. April 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> 100% Agree!



Wo exakt leidet denn dein Spielspaß nur weil irgenbdwelche Gilden den Content vor dir clear haben? Fühlst du dich dann als schlechterer Spieler?
Bist du sauer weil die dann vor dir so schöne lila Sachen anhaben? Ernsthaft, ich verstehe diese Missgunst nicht.

Warum sollte es das persönliche Spielerlebniss trüben nur weil Gilde XY Ulduar 8h nach launch clear hat?

@Dufurius: Du solltest echt nichts mehr schreiben, du blamierst dich gerade irgendwie total  Einfach mal ein bisschen tolerant sein anderen Leuten
gegenüber, dann muss man auch nicht alles so verbissen sehen.


Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn sich jeder seine eigene Definition einer Sache erdichten könnte? Ich wusste, dass das typische Wikipediaargument kommt, vielleicht sogar berechtigt, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nicht wahr ist.
> 
> Außerdem hast DU dich an deinem eigenen Begriff "Definition" festgebissen und damit argumentiert, ich solle doch bitte die genaue Definition des Begriffs "Arbeit" überdenken. 4:0.
> 
> ...



Die grundlegenden Aspekte eines Berufes:

-Lebensunterhalt
-Förderung bzw. Erhalt der Wirtschaft

Dass die Jungs Kohle damit verdienen habe ich nie bestritten allerdings tragen sie damit nichts zur Wirtschaft bei. Sie liefern kein Ergebnis, kein Produkt, keine Erkenntnisse. Jeder Beruf auf dieser Welt, soweit man ihn so bezeichnen will, liefert auf irgend eine Weiße eines dieser 3 Dinge. Der Programmierer ein Produkt, Der Wissenschaftler eine Erkenntnis ja sogar der von dir genannte Müllman liefert etwas, nämlich ein Ergebnis. Diese ProGamer liefern gar nichts dergleichen. Alle diese 3Punkte haben eines gemeinsam, nämlich dass sie der Allgemeinheit in irgend einer Weiße dienen. Darauf ist die Wirtschaft aufgebaut. Eure geliebten ProGamer erfüllen keinen dieser Aspekte tragen somit nicht zur Wirtschaft bei und bringen Schlussendlich gar nichts. Ergebnis: ProGamer ist kein Beruf egal wie man es dreht und wendet.


----------



## wonder123 (15. April 2009)

dufurius du bist mir super symphatisch( oder wie man das schreibt)
alles zu 1000000000000000000000000000%sign





nur 1 sache hätte ich da noch....leute ihr schreibt um 10 uhr morgens auf was in amerika jmd in einem beschissenen pc game geschafft hat....ganz ehrlich....wie war das iwer hatte das noch geschrieben....
ahhjaaa....real-life-tabletten....


mir is das so wayne welche gilde wen umgenuked hat wann warum wie und ganz ehrlich....habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?

es ist nur ein spiel und was machen diese leute oder ihr wenn die keine wolrdfirsts mehr machen können weil blizz kB mehr auf wow hat ...und was macht ihr wenn ihr keine themen auf buffed mehr über diese oberroxxoorhypergeilen imbääääärharcorenoreallife raider eröffnen könnt...




/close



jaaa ich bin ein 14 kiddi dass grade mal naxx clear hat und nach wotlk wow pause gemacht hat....


----------



## Harloww (15. April 2009)

Firstkills = wayne.


----------



## ReWahn (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Die grundlegenden Aspekte eines Berufes:
> 
> -Lebensunterhalt
> -Förderung bzw. Erhalt der Wirtschaft
> ...



tragen berufssportler zur wirtschaft bei?
nur ma als beispiel...
sponsoring? --> werbung? --> wirtschaft?
was meinste woür die bezahlt werden?
...
progamer liefern genau so viel wie zB berufssportler...


----------



## jeef (15. April 2009)

Ach,mal ehrlich wen intressiert sowas alleine das es schon Seiten gibt die sich damit beschäftigen finde ich schlimm.

Wenns denen Spaß macht okay aber mir is das total egal


----------



## Zomgolololadin (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Die grundlegenden Aspekte eines Berufes:
> 
> -Lebensunterhalt
> -Förderung bzw. Erhalt der Wirtschaft
> ...



falsch die Grundlegenden Aspekte sind sich zu seinem Beruf so komisch es auch klingt sich ja nunma dazu berufen zu fühlen. Sprich man geht in seiner Arbeit auf und tut was man am besten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die sollen nichts zu der Wirtschaft beitragen? Internetpräsenz [Werbebranche], TV-Auftritte, Berichte etc (Giga und Co. aber auch Zeitungen sprich Verlage bringen sowas auch gerne) [Medienbranche], Erfolge und damit Verbundener "Ruhm" bei den Gamern [Sponsoring(Werbebranche)genau wie Werbung für eine Firma wie Blizzard] ->da auch drauf geachtet wird was so die Top Gilde wie SK und Co überhaupt spielen.

Und das könnte man noch sehr lange weiterführen den es ist nunmal so, dass selbst so n Furz bzw ne Ansammlung solcher Fürze durchaus Gestank verbreiten kann in der breiten Masse an Wirtschaftszweigen.
Sie dienen nicht der Allgemeinschaft? Ohne sie und all die anderen Spieler von welchen sich sehr sehr sehr viele für die Pros interessieren (siehe diesen und xxxx andere Threads) wären eine menge Menschen Arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bringt dann n Barkeeper der Allgemeinheit? Boah der mixt dir n Drink und das wars schon, wobei du auch noch einen teils horenden Preis weit über den Rohstoffkosten zahlen musst, ach du scheisse und du tust es auch noch wirklich !!! tztz Kein Beruf? Frag ma paar Wirte.


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Wo exakt leidet denn dein Spielspaß nur weil irgenbdwelche Gilden den Content vor dir clear haben? Fühlst du dich dann als schlechterer Spieler?
> Bist du sauer weil die dann vor dir so schöne lila Sachen anhaben? Ernsthaft, ich verstehe diese Missgunst nicht.
> 
> Warum sollte es das persönliche Spielerlebniss trüben nur weil Gilde XY Ulduar 8h nach launch clear hat?
> ...



Naja ich versuche ja immer mir irgendwie die Leute vorzustellen die hinter den PC's sitzen und flamen, und bei dir Nim schießt mir irgendwie immer unweigerlich das Lied DaDaDa von Trio durch den Kopf. Woran kann das nur liegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ReWahn schrieb:


> tragen berufssportler zur wirtschaft bei?
> nur ma als beispiel...
> sponsoring? --> werbung? --> wirtschaft?
> was meinste woür die bezahlt werden?
> ...




Berufssportler liefern eine Show. Sie zeigen in einem Wettkampf ihr können und stellen es den Zuschauern zur schau. Sie liefern ein Ergebnis mit dem Sie Geld verdienen. Diese ach so tollen ProGamer tun dieses wiederum auch nicht. Auserden erbringen sie eine Körperliche Leistung was Gamer ja nicht gerade von sich behaupten können. Sie stellen Rekorde auf und setzen Maßstäbe die für die Ewigkeit sind. Diese Gamer liefern sich selbst höchstens ein paar lila Pixel.


----------



## Nimeroth (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Naja ich versuche ja immer mir irgendwie die Leute vorzustellen die hinter den PC's sitzen und flamen, und bei dir Nim schießt mir irgendwie immer unweigerlich das Lied DaDaDa von Trio durch den Kopf. Woran kann das nur liegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich persönlich schon bei deinen ganzen letzten Beiträgen gefragt was dir da so durch den Kopf schiesst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hey, wie schon gesagt ich bin da tolerant. Deswegen lass ich mich auch gar nicht hier auf eine Diskussion ein.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dufurius (15. April 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> falsch die Grundlegenden Aspekte sind sich zu seinem Beruf so komisch es auch klingt sich ja nunma dazu berufen zu fühlen. Sprich man geht in seiner Arbeit auf und tut was man am besten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ein Barkeeper tut etwas für die Allgemeinheit. Er erbringt ein Produkt nämlich den Drink. Oder willst du dir deine Sachen ständig selber mixen? Ruhm, welchen Ruhm? Der Affe ist unter den Affen bekannt ja aber die Gazelle kennt ihn trotzdem nur als Affe. Die sind auch nur bei so geistig Verwirrten bekannt wie dir. Solche wie du die ihnen nacheifern und genauso sein wollen wie sie. Ich habe noch nie einen Werbespot von Blizzard gesehen in dem jemand von SK Gaming oder so aufgetreten ist oder auch nur der Name erwähnt wurde. Werbung?   Und wer wäre deines Erachtens nach arbeitslos wenn es die Typen nicht gäbe?


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2009)

also unglaublich diese unverschemtheit!!!!!! 
wie soll man da als rl-habender mensch mitkommen?
da muss man 24/7 on sein um raiden zu koennen!


----------



## Arben (15. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ja ein Barkeeper tut etwas für die Allgemeinheit. Er erbringt ein Produkt nämlich den Drink. Oder willst du dir deine Sachen ständig selber mixen? Ruhm, welchen Ruhm? Der Affe ist unter den Affen bekannt ja aber die Gazelle kennt ihn trotzdem nur als Affe. Die sind auch nur bei so geistig Verwirrten bekannt wie dir. Solche wie du die ihnen nacheifern und genauso sein wollen wie sie. Ich habe noch nie einen Werbespot von Blizzard gesehen in dem jemand von SK Gaming oder so aufgetreten ist oder auch nur der Name erwähnt wurde. Werbung?   Und wer wäre deines Erachtens nach arbeitslos wenn es die Typen nicht gäbe?



Dir muss ja echt einer dieser Progamer tierisch ans Bein gepisst haben.

Ist dir nebenbei bewusst, dass deine Definition von Ruhm auf jede Sportart übertragbar ist? Für mich, als jemand den Rennsport nicht die Bohne interessiert, hat auch Michael Schuhmacher niemals etwas bedeutendes geschaffen. Er bekommt mehr Kohle fürs Autofahren und dafür, dass sein Gesicht in einem Werbespot auftaucht.

Machst du Ruhm an der Menge des durch die Leistung erbrachten Geldes fest? So scheint es...

Die meisten Spieler der Topgilden sind übrigens Studenten bzw berufstätig oder Schüler. Es wirkt hier einfach so, als ob du ihnen es nicht gönnen würdest kleine Berühmtheiten zu sein, und sei es nur in der E-Sports/WoW-Szene.


----------



## SixNight (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (15. April 2009)

der flammenleviathan ist leicht den schaffen die top gilden leicht im hard mode denk ich mal ignis ist so ne sache glaube bei uns war er verbuggt hab ich im ts gehört und die anderen bosse kann ich nicht beurteilen server crash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja gz an die first killers


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. April 2009)

so 10er heut abend angetestet mit 2 Gruppen

Flammenlevi im 2nd try(beide Gruppen) und dann hat gruppe 2(wo ich war) den abend an Razorscale verbracht... 1 try bis unter 10%

Gruppe 1 hat sich mit XT rumgekloppt aber haben ihn auch nicht geschafft bis jetzt^^

Mal sehn wie es morgen im 25er wird...


----------



## Cloze (15. April 2009)

Danke Pacmaniacer dass du uns das mitteilst. Ohne diese Info, hätt ich nicht beruhigt schlafen gehen könne.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (15. April 2009)

Hm, also mir egal was die Topgilden da machen, ist ja nich meine Sache, ob sie sich direkt am ersten Tag den COntent versauen und dann rumweinen.

Ich war gerade 3 Stunden in ulduar, der erste Boss ging beim 2. Try down, Ignis kam unsre Gruppe gar nicht klar, Razorscale beim ersten try am besten gemacht, aber Healer starbeen in den ''Voids'', joa, Dekonstruktor oder wie er heisst, ging einigermaßen aber nachm ersten Wipe kb mehr, also, ich find die Ini toll :X


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da muss man 24/7 on sein um raiden zu koennen!



24 Stunden jeden Tag online sein, kann niemand aushalten, da ein Mensch nach 4 bis 6 Tagen (allerhöchstens 7) wegen kreislaufstörungen zusammenbrechen würde :/



@Vorposter

Hi Saragas :/ bin auch auf Azshara


----------



## FakeEpix (15. April 2009)

Ich dachte die Inni würde schwerer als Naxx werden....
Wie lange hatte es bei Naxx gedauert?


----------



## Kremlin (15. April 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Hm, also mir egal was die Topgilden da machen, ist ja nich meine Sache, ob sie sich direkt am ersten Tag den COntent versauen und dann rumweinen.



/sign

Genau das isses, was ich auch nicht verstehe!


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also unglaublich diese unversche*(ä)*mtheit!!!!!!
> wie soll man da als rl-habender mensch mitkommen?
> da muss man 24/7 on sein um raiden zu koennen!


und deine aussage ist ma zu 100% falsch

man "muss" nicht 24/7 on sein um raiden zu können man muss 24/7 on sein um die worldfirstkills zu ergattern... und Worldfirstkill != raiden

ich hab heute 2 stunden raid gehabt und beinahse 2 bosse gelegt
...
bei uns gaia aufm server die raiden seit 4 uhr und stehen vor yogg saron oder sowas...


----------



## Darnak (15. April 2009)

Also wir sind im mom beim general der wird morgen gelegt und nach dem kommt yogg also hab ich das auch morgen clear und? bin ich da jetz krank?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 24 Stunden jeden Tag online sein, kann niemand aushalten, da ein Mensch nach 4 bis 6 Tagen (allerhöchstens 7) wegen kreislaufstörungen zusammenbrechen würde :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Höhcst interessant....Name ?


----------



## ~Kanye~ (15. April 2009)

Alle die hier schreiben : Man die inni is ja leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es sind Topgilden !! die machen fast nix anderes ...

und 90% der gilden werden Ulduar erst nach 1-2 Wochen clear haben schätz ich mal ..

Also erst denken dann Posten. Amen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Höhcst interessant....Name ?



Denitro (der Schamy der mit der Axt und den anderen fun items wie Pocket pala)

Shubito (dk, unholy, aber als 2ten Talent Tank)

horde natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TomBombadil (15. April 2009)

Wir waren heute gleich im 25 und eins ist klar.... die Bosse sind kein Vergleich zu Naxx . Der erste Boss ist Freeloot aber dann die nächsten 3 sind absolut harte Brocken für normale Causuals .... klar das die Elitegilden die auch schnell downbekommen aber für alle "stebrlichen" ^^ ist der COntent echt wieder ne Herausforderung!!


----------



## apu. (16. April 2009)

Monestir schrieb:


> Wer Spielspaß möchte sollte einfach in Ruhe versuchen die Bosse auf die eigene Art zu legen. Hat für mich mehr Wert, als sich von "Pros" ziehen zu lassen oder Taktiken zu kopieren.


GENAU deshalb finde ich es auch scheiße, dass spätestens 2 Wochen nach Release ein kompletter Guide auf Buffed vorhanden ist. Das ist für mich das geilste an WoW, an einen Boss ranzugehen ohne zu wissen was in den nächsten 10 Sekunden passiert.


----------



## Chuckzz (16. April 2009)

Also ich finde Ulduar ist zur  Zeit die schwerste Ini die es gibt..Flammenleviathan ist wirklich leicht, weil du wie gesagt kein gear brauchst 1 tank da 1 tank da und hin und her kiten....dann waren wir bei x 02 der hat bei 50% enrage gestartet war auch nicht sehr lustig^^ da stimmt der enrage timer noch nicht, oder die verlangen 4k dps bei jdm...Der Drache war iwie buggy der hat 70k shadowbolts verteilt...zum linken kamen wir nicht hin, die golems ganz vorne waren zu heavy für die lovv grp


----------



## TheGui (16. April 2009)

ich frag mich grade erlich, wiviele derjenigen die sachen wie "lol soviel zum thema ulduar und schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Posten heute schon drinne gewesen sind und mehr als Flammenleviathan down haben...

Noch ne kleine anmerkung zu den raschen Firstkills... die Topgilden haben die Bosse schon lange auf dem PTR down.. und somit genug Übung!

dazu gibts gerüchte über diverse bugs die eine wohl unvorhergesehene Tallenteverteilung ermöglicht haben ( Wenn kein Bug im Arsenal war) Gesehen habe ich auch nen Dk einer der Killgilden der 4 in T1 hatte und dan T2 weiterskillen konnte.. .sowie den permaghoul ohne Nacht der Toten hatte!

aber wie gesagt, kann auch nen Arsenalbug gewesen sein!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. April 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Also ich finde Ulduar ist zur  Zeit die schwerste Ini die es gibt..Flammenleviathan ist wirklich leicht, weil du wie gesagt kein gear brauchst 1 tank da 1 tank da und hin und her kiten....dann waren wir bei x 02 der hat bei 50% enrage gestartet war auch nicht sehr lustig^^ da stimmt der enrage timer noch nicht, oder die verlangen 4k dps bei jdm...Der Drache war iwie buggy der hat 70k shadowbolts verteilt...zum linken kamen wir nicht hin, die golems ganz vorne waren zu heavy für die lovv grp



soweit ich weiss skalliert das durchschnittsitemlvl mit dem Schaden/HP von dem Jeweiligen Fahrzeug....
also nix mit 0 Gear^^


----------



## Mukuhaka (16. April 2009)

Mimimimimimimimi die Top-Gilden haben schon alles gelegt. Manno der Content ist ja so leicht. *KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTZZ*
Nur weil irgendwelche Elite-Top-Raider die InI fasst Clear haben ist es für Casuals sehr Krass. Wir selber haben heute den Leviathan gelegt und morgen wird dann weiter gemacht. Der Server ist halt gecrasht als wir vor dem DrachenBoss standen. Naja Shit Happens

So Far
Mukuhaka


----------



## bagge93 (16. April 2009)

ey...TheGui...die signatur hast du nem moderator geklaut stimmts? ^^ bloß da hieß es PVE statt PVP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic: Ich halt es für kranke scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10Bosse um die Uhrzeit...wenn ich da an die Zeit denke wo ich mit meiner ersten Gilde an Moroes rumgegimpt bin >.>


----------



## Drazmodaan (16. April 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> genau so is das!!!!!
> 
> Und so Vo.........ten die sowas hier posten sind noch schlimmer! Hast Du kein anderen sinn im Leben?




Wow, total Klasse - das hier ist ein FORUM, das heißt hier kann man sich über diverse Themen austauschen. Wenn es ihn interessiert was Leute über Thema X denken, dann darf er hier ein Thema eröffnen. Wenn die Mods es closen wollen aus welchen Gründen auch immer - dann sollen sie es. Aber was berechtigt dich aushilfsmöchtgern-mod hier so einen unqualifizierten Scheiss zu schreiben??? Meine Güte wie es mich ankotzt dass hier immer so Gesocks rumkreucht die zu jedem Thema ihren unpassenden Hirn-fuck rausposaunen müssen. Wenn du nichts dazu zu sagen hast oder die der Inhalt des Themas ankotzt, dann geh in ein anderen Thread - Trottel du!

Sry für Offtopic, aber sowas regt mich grad von Tag zu Tag mehr auf....

btt: Ich finde es eigentlich ganz cool was manche Gilden leisten zu vermögen. Man sollte bedenken was für eine einarbeiteungszeit dahintersteckt, sowie Logistik, Taktik, Planung etc....die Herrn und Damen haben sich sicherlichschon Wochen vorher sämtliche Infos über kommende Bosse reingesaugt und Taktiert, alle änderungen verfolgt und eben hart für ihren first-kill gearbeitet. Ich denke hier ist neid wenig angebracht - eher sollte man zu diesem Erfolg gratulieren. War sicher schon alleine im Vorfeld ein hartes Stück arbeit!


----------



## Mukuhaka (16. April 2009)

Ich hab die Signi ma beim Benni gesehen xD 

So far Terzhul


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. April 2009)

Schön für die, aber ich spiele auch keine 6 stunden am tag WoW. Hab ja noch nichtmal HDZ4 oder Naxx von innen gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeXer (16. April 2009)

Zum Thema "leicht", naja, Naxx machen wir in ca. 2,5h platt, heute in Ulduar zwar den ersten Boss beim ersten Try (is ja auch wirklich leicht), aber die folgenden haben es in sich. Es ist bis jetzt beim ersten boss geblieben, aber wir werden morgen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ShaPhan (16. April 2009)

Ich frag mich immer, wer ist süchtiger:

1) Topgilden, die in 2 Tagen kpl. Content clear haben
2) Casuals die die ganze Woche je 4 Std. für Naxx brauchen 


Ich für meinen Teil finde es spannend,  und verfolge es sehr gerne wer den ersten Worldkill hat.
Betrachte es wie ein Formel 1 Rennen:

Auf dem PTR wird getestet, eine Taktik entworfen und geübt.
Auf dem Live Server entscheidet sich dann, welche Taktik die beste war.


----------



## löööy (16. April 2009)

glaube meine lieben freunden von den affenjungs haben auch schon einige bosse down
aber was solls..
eig. ist es egal ob die in amerika schon bosse down haben, man muss  sich doch nicht immer vergleichen.
habt spaß in ulduar, egal ob paa gilden dass schon clear haben


----------



## Melbac (16. April 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Also ich finde Ulduar ist zur  Zeit die schwerste Ini die es gibt..Flammenleviathan ist wirklich leicht, weil du wie gesagt kein gear brauchst 1 tank da 1 tank da und hin und her kiten....dann waren wir bei x 02 der hat bei 50% enrage gestartet war auch nicht sehr lustig^^ da stimmt der enrage timer noch nicht, oder die verlangen 4k dps bei jdm...Der Drache war iwie buggy der hat 70k shadowbolts verteilt...zum linken kamen wir nicht hin, die golems ganz vorne waren zu heavy für die lovv grp




och der X02 'Timer stimmt genau, schön knackig der Boss^^ kleiner tipp: SChaden den man auf das Herz macht wird vom leben des Bosses abgezogen, 2 Bomber die die kleinen wegmachen, dann geht das schon...

PS.: Hat ne echt coole Sterbemeldung: "Spielzeug...... bööööööösee......"


----------



## valibaba (16. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> ... Ich sage dazu mal nichts, bzw. meine ganze Meinung... Habe keine Lust mir das Spiel von solchen Nerdz versemmeln zu lassen aber dann rumheulen es wäre alles zu leicht, die machen das Spiel kaputt, nicht Blizzard....



Ganz deiner Meinung...
mehr muss man auch nicht dazu sagen


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

Wir sind gestern so oft gewiped und hatten dabei so nen Spaß...Ulduar ist echt gut gemacht..


----------



## Anburak-G (16. April 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Solange sich nicht alle Spieler wieder dranhängen und meinten sie müssten sich für normale Heroics an den werten dieser Extremespieler halten. Ist es mir egal.
> 
> Allerdings möchte ich von denen auch keine Posts lesen, dass es langweilig wäre und so.



Exakt meine Meinung ;-)


----------



## StuartKrull (16. April 2009)

Also zu leicht ist die Instanz tatsächlich nicht. Wir waren gestern im 10er drin. 4 Stunden: Flammenleviathan (1.Try) und Razorscale down. Ignis und Konstrukt haben wir nach mehreren Versuchen erst einmal stehen lassen^^

Imho ist die Instanz, sprich das, was wir bisher gesehen haben, sehr nett konstruiert und verhältnismäßig schwierig, auch mit Naxx 25er Gear. Kann auch daran gelegen haben, dass keiner von uns auf dem PTR war, aber ich denke, wir werden noch ein paar Wochen dran arbeiten, bis Ulduar den gleichen Farmstatus erreicht hat wie Naxx.

Best Stuart


----------



## BlackBirdone (16. April 2009)

also endboss liegt nochimmer nicht liegt wohl daran das Sie ih nnciht testen konnten Haard Endboss liegt ja soweiso noch nicht.


----------



## Sin (16. April 2009)

Moinmoin. 

Mal ne Frage:
ab welchem Equip wäre Ulduar 10er so ca schaffbar? Einige sagen man muss Naxx25er Clear haben um da bestehen zu können, andere sagen dass 10er Naxx vergleichbar mit Ulduar 10er ist.


----------



## Gremu (16. April 2009)

Der Grossteil der Gilden hat in Ulduar max 2 Bosse down. Auch die mit komplett 25er gear. Und bei den bossen kommt es endlich mal nicht nur aufs gear an finde ich.


----------



## Vicon99 (16. April 2009)

mal sollte sowieso nicht mehr von "World First Kills" reden, wenn man die Amerikaner fast nen ganzen Tag früher an die Server lässt. Das gibt den Titel irgendwie der Lächerlichkeit preis, wenn die amerikanischen Gilden sich nicht mit den besten europäischen Gilden messen müssen.
Ist fast so wie wenn bei einem Fußballspiel eine Mannschaft die ersten 15 min in der Kabine verbringen muss wärend die andere schon losspielen kann^^


----------



## BlackBirdone (16. April 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Moinmoin.
> 
> Mal ne Frage:
> ab welchem Equip wäre Ulduar 10er so ca schaffbar? Einige sagen man muss Naxx25er Clear haben um da bestehen zu können, andere sagen dass 10er Naxx vergleichbar mit Ulduar 10er ist.




Cleare Naxx 10 Maly 10 OS 10 und leg dein blaues oder Grünes Zeug ab tasuche es gegen sinvolles Episches Zeug und du kannst Ulduar 10 Raiden, mit grün blau geguffel solltest du dir warscheinlich verkneifen wer 25 Equp anhat hat natürlich vorteil.


----------



## Sin (16. April 2009)

Also ich hab eine durchgängige Equipwertung von 196, großteils alles aus Naxx 10er, Gruppe liegt im Durchschnitt bei 185, Tanks sind besser Equiped. Haben den ersten Boss down und stehen im prinzip vor raz, nach 3 trys fingen aber alle an zu heulen vonwegen equip zu low, müssen erst 25er gear haben, etc. Ich bin der Meinung dass das Gear reicht und man halt mal wipen muss für nen Boss.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (16. April 2009)

Und ich denke genau das Gegenteil. Du kannst mit 196er (NICHTMAL HERO[!] Wert) Zeug nicht in ulduar rennen. Das ist ein ganzes Stückchen härter als Naxx 25er und ich red vom 10er. Wir hatten gestern ne Grp, wo alle so das beste Equip hatten was es vor Ulduar gab, und wir haben Ignis, Razor und Deconstructor nicht geschafft. Man braucht massig DMG, viel Movement, vorallem bei Razor und Geduld. Das ist keine Ini mehr wie Naxx, wo man rein geht, nach 3h rauskommt und best equipped ist. 

Achja, auch nice zu sehen:

Eben 25er Archa den neuen Boss mit ner Random versucht. Kann man knicken, bis die Leute es gepeilt haben, vor der Nova abzuhauen oder das Add umzuhaun, ist der Raid tot. Danach leaven wieder alle und weinen, von wegen zu schwer blabla...und später werden Inis wieder leicht und Blizz ist Schuld *hust*


----------



## Nahan (16. April 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern ne Grp, wo alle so das beste Equip hatten was es vor Ulduar gab, und wir haben Ignis, Razor und Deconstructor nicht geschafft. Man braucht massig DMG, viel Movement, vorallem bei Razor und Geduld.



Habt ihr beim Deconstructor auch das Herz möglichst weit runtergehauen (ohne es ganz zu zerstören)? Wenn man das nicht macht, ist er fast nicht zu schaffen wegen dem Enrage-Timer, wir haben auch mehrere Versuche gebraucht, um rauszufinden, dass man ihm damit in jeder Phase ohne große Probleme 15% Leben abzwacken kann, so dass die "normale" Phase nur sehr kurz ist. Die kleinen Robos kann man danach zerstören, die brauchen ja eh 'ne Zeit, bis die da vorne sind. Nachdem uns das klar war, lag er direkt im nächsten Versuch. Für Razor gab's nach mehreren Versuchen auch direkt den Erfolg "Wie Schuppen von den Augen" gratis dazu, allerdings auch erst, nachdem wir den Kampfverlauf kennengelernt haben. Mit ein bisschen Taktik, die allerdings erst mal erarbeitet werden muss, sind die ersten Bosse sicher auch mit Naxx10er-Equip machbar (sprich: 200er episch-Equip; Skill vorausgesetzt; toll finde ich jedoch, dass sogar der "Trash" nicht ohne Probleme fällt, da muss man auch noch seine Taktiken erarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Wir sind zwar gestern auch über 20 mal gestorben, aber sowas muss halt sein, wenn man die Bosse (bzw. Trash) noch nicht kennt und man nicht weiß, wie zu reagieren ist. Finde es allerdings auch total schwachsinnig, jetzt schon Random zu gehen, da eigentlich niemand so richtig weiß, was abgeht - und da wird dann sicher der eine oder andere auch mal verschwinden. 

Emalon haben wir danach auch noch gemacht - und ich find's toll, dass es für Random-Gruppen wahrscheinlich doch etwas schwerer werden wird, da braucht man doch einiges mehr Abstimmung und gute Reaktionen, das Add schnell runterzuhauen. Der Boss selbst ist für eingespielte Gruppen auf jeden Fall nicht schwer - es muss nur jeder das tun, was von ihm verlangt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sin (16. April 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Und ich denke genau das Gegenteil. Du kannst mit 196er (NICHTMAL HERO[!] Wert) Zeug



196er Equipwert... Das ist zumindest bei mir Full episch mit 3 T7 teilen und Random Epics aus Naxx, also etwas über dem Wert von Heroic drops.


----------



## Bulldoz (16. April 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Oh ja, in diesem Satz steckt viel Wahres drin.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, egal wie schwer man ein Spiel macht, es wird immer so genannte "cracks" geben die das Spiel in kürzester zeit geschafft haben, bzw. in kürzester Zeit den Endboss gelegt haben. Wir sollten uns einfach nicht davon verrückt machen lassen. Mal ehrlich, der große Teil der WoW Community wird wesentlich länger brauchen um durch Ulduar durch zu sein. Und an der Aussage, dass diese "hardcore-gamer" das Spiel ruinieren und nicht Blizzard ist ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber man kann durch den schnellen Vortschritt sehen, dass Ulduar bis JETZT leichter ist als BT etc zu BC Zeiten.
Wielange hatte Nihilum damals gebraucht bis sie vor Illidan standen. Oder bis zum Rat der Illidari. Vergleich das mal mit jetzt. Cracks hin oder her, fakt ist doch, dass der WotLK Content bis jetzt (meiner Meinung nach) viel zu leicht ist. Erinner mich noch gut daran wie wir in SSC bei Leotheras wochenlang gewiped waren, bis wir den down hatten. Naja ändern kann mans trotzdem nicht.


----------



## convisions (16. April 2009)

gz zu den Kills, 
da wird man noch sehen, wie schwer es wirklich ist, ich bin gestern leider nicht dazu gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (16. April 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Und ich denke genau das Gegenteil. Du kannst mit 196er (NICHTMAL HERO[!] Wert) Zeug nicht in ulduar rennen. Das ist ein ganzes Stückchen härter als Naxx 25er und ich red vom 10er. Wir hatten gestern ne Grp, wo alle so das beste Equip hatten was es vor Ulduar gab, und wir haben Ignis, Razor und Deconstructor nicht geschafft. Man braucht massig DMG, viel Movement, vorallem bei Razor und Geduld. Das ist keine Ini mehr wie Naxx, wo man rein geht, nach 3h rauskommt und best equipped ist.
> 
> Achja, auch nice zu sehen:
> 
> Eben 25er Archa den neuen Boss mit ner Random versucht. Kann man knicken, bis die Leute es gepeilt haben, vor der Nova abzuhauen oder das Add umzuhaun, ist der Raid tot. Danach leaven wieder alle und weinen, von wegen zu schwer blabla...und später werden Inis wieder leicht und Blizz ist Schuld *hust*




Wer bei dem Content rumheult, dass er zu schwer sei, solle doch BITTE BITTE WIEDER TETRIS SPIELEN GEHEN!!
geistig zurückgebliebene, Movementkrüppel, Schnarchnasen und Deppen die meinen sie können alles und sind nichts sind in WoW nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Gwen (16. April 2009)

Ich gehe nicht auf die flames ein sondern nur auf dieses Zitiat:



Bulldoz schrieb:


> Wer bei dem Content rumheult, dass er zu schwer sei, solle doch BITTE BITTE WIEDER TETRIS SPIELEN GEHEN!!




Ich war noch nicht in Ulduar - die Schlange von Spielern die davor standen und die Instanz nicht betreten konnten hat mich gestern doch schwer abgeschreckt.
Allerdings waren diverse Bekannte und Freunde im 10er und 25er gestern in Ulduar...
...und die ersten zwei Bosse lagen im 10er Modus auch bei einer Gruppe, die größtenteils Naxx10 und Marken equipt war. Also wird zumindestens der niedrigste Schwierigkeitsgrad in Ulduar auch für Otto-Normal-Spieler zu erreichen sein - zumindest größtenteils.

Den Gilden die Ulduar 25er im Hardmode als erste schaffen zolle ich hingegen trotzdem meinen InGame-Respekt (und ganz besonders denjenigen, die dies ohne Kasernentonfall und mit Freude am Spiel schaffen).


----------



## Kovacs (16. April 2009)

naja aber alles in allem klingt es doch hoffnungsvoll. Ulduar scheint im normal Mode zumindest so schwer zu sein, dass "echte" randomgruppen es ziemlich schwer haben werden. selbst eingespielte stamm- und gilden (mal die "top10" außen vor) können sich nicht mehr einfach "durchbomben" und blaues, bzw. nur teilepisches gear kann nicht wie in naxx kompensiert werden. und wir reden hier nur vom normal mode!

nun kann man dies aber nicht mehr mit der spielmechanik aus classic und bc vergleichen, da hier keine "schwierigkeitsgrade" bekannt waren. es gab nur einen. ich verstehe ja, dass einige dies nicht gut finden, wegen "belohnung" und "erarbeiten" und "aufschauen zu leuten die es "schaffen"" ..... wurde ja endlos durchgekaut. 
aber denke mal das führt nicht weiter vor allem kein vergleich "bt war aber viel schwerer als ulduar (mimimi)". der normalmode wird immer unter dem durchsch. schwierigkeitsgrad sagen wir mal bc liegen. ich würde aber mal tippen, dass die verschiedenen hardmodes da sehr wohl rankommen, denke im einzelfall sogar noch größere herausforderungen stellen. leider haben sich alle auf diese leidigen firstkills eingeschossen.... ist leider völlig uninteressant, jedenfalls wenn man einen vergleich zu damals ziehen will. nun geht es darum welche gilde schafft zuerst die ini clear im höchsten hardmode. das ist die eigentliche leistung nicht mehr die ini an sich. 

diese tatsache scheint mir einfach ignoriert zu werden, aber so wird es sein und daher wäre es sinnvoller zu jammern, dass ihr das system insg. blöd findet und nicht, dass blizz alles so einfach gemacht hat. naja denke mal vor allem die besseren gilden in der 2. reihe werden damit probleme haben, da hardmode auf max zu hart und normal mode keine abgrenzung mehr zum "normal" spieler, der hier ein spiel spielen will und nicht sein ego streicheln oder einen 2. job sucht.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Und da legt Ensidia Yogg-Saron im 25-er Modus ==> Ulduar Clear nach 1 tag ... 
Irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis für Blizzard...

http://www.ensidia.com/home/news/4.html


----------



## advanced08 (16. April 2009)

10er ulduar ist vom itemlvl auf 25er naxx stand somit sollte man sofern man 10er naxx clear ist auch direkt ulduar gehen können sofern man skill hat 

der itemlvl ist nur um 6 höher...


----------



## Keksemacher (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und da legt Ensidia Yogg-Saron im 25-er Modus ==> Ulduar Clear nach 1 tag ...
> Irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis für Blizzard...
> 
> http://www.ensidia.com/home/news/4.html


Also ich sehe da nicht das Algalon schon tot ist und der soll meines Wissen nach genauso schwer sein wie Yogg-Saron.


----------



## Xentor (16. April 2009)

Naja "Irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis für Blizzard..." sehe ich nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freue mich auf jeden Fall Montag Ulda mal von innen zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (16. April 2009)

Noamuth schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht auf die flames ein sondern nur auf dieses Zitiat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich rede nicht nur von Ulduar, sondern vom ganzen WotLK Content. Sprich: Naxx, Maly etc, einzig Satharion 3D war wirklich schwer und bei normalen Raidgilden ein Boss mit Wipepotenzial. Ulduar war ich persönlich auch noch nicht, aber meine Aussage war auch auf den oberen Post bezogen.


----------



## Lari (16. April 2009)

Ohja, Armutszeugnis... was ein Quatsch Oo
Blizzard selbst sagte, dass sie von einem so schnellen Kill ausgehen. Jedoch soll es für den Hardmode wesentlich länger dauern.
Ensidia hat den Zeiten nach alleine 4 Stunden für Yogg-Saron gebraucht. Was glaubst du eigentlich, wie lang du brauchen wirst?

Bis Algalon fällt vergehen Wochen. War aber auch abzusehen, dass jetzt wieder Leute ankommen, die aus dem Yogg Kill einer bezahlten Gilde den Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW ableiten. Das gleiche Klientel, dass jetzt ohne Questhelper/Carbonite die /1 zuspammt.
Bester bisher:
"Wo mach ich die Quest Der schwarze Ritter von Silberwald?" Kopf --> Tisch.


----------



## löööy (16. April 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Moinmoin.
> 
> Mal ne Frage:
> ab welchem Equip wäre Ulduar 10er so ca schaffbar? Einige sagen man muss Naxx25er Clear haben um da bestehen zu können, andere sagen dass 10er Naxx vergleichbar mit Ulduar 10er ist.


ich hab naxx25 auch clear aber hab halt nur so pech beim würfeln =D


----------



## Ceilyn (16. April 2009)

wir wipen im moment "gluecklich" an Ignis... -.-
haben eigentlich keine wirkliche ahnung wie der gehen soll.. xD


----------



## Bumbumlee (16. April 2009)

Also ich finde die Raid Instanz mal was richtig knackig schweres im vergleich zu naxx. zwar bissle gewiped heute aber es macht laune ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. April 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> ok...
> rofl lol zomfg omfg omg roflmao !!!111einself
> 
> -.- also
> ...


Thx für diese hilfreiche Aufklärung.

Ich freu mich aufn Patch. Leider noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt mal zu zocken.


----------



## Reecon (17. April 2009)

Bevor ihr hier Scheiße schreibt, macht es Ihnen doch nach ??????? Wenns ja so leicht ist. OMG

Ab und zu versteh ich die Sinnfreien Posts echt nicht. 


SChreibt doch mal bei euren Posts dazu in welcher Gilde Ihr seit ????????? Dann können wir 
alle teilhaben wie weit Ihr im Content seit? Erster Boss? eventuell Zweiter Boss?

Aber schreiben -  SO LEICHT IST ULDUAR. 


Falls hier in diesem Forum wer ist, der ULDUAR clear. Respekt !!!!! Wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Kawock (17. April 2009)

Wayne ?

Die Sache bei Gilden wie Ensidia etc. ist einfach nur, das sie ne Woche durchspielen, den Content clear haben, wiederrum "normale" Gilden, gehen 3-4 mal die Woche für 3-4 Stunde dort rein und haben den Raid nach 6 Wochen (fiktiv) clear.

Sagen wir mal, Ensidia spielt 16,5 Stunden am Tag. Das währen dann ? 16,5 * 7 = 115,5 Stunden (grobgeschätzt).
Eine "normale Gilde" geht 3-4 (4) die Woche, 3-4 (3,5) Stunden, 6 Wochen lang. Das wäre: 4 * 3,5 = 14 * 6 = 84 Stunden (grobgeschätzt).

Aber wer ist jetzt besser ?


----------



## TanaTusBRB (17. April 2009)

insomnia nich auch classic naxx gecleart?


wenn ja, dann kann man mit der aktion wohl nich sagen, ob der content doch zu leicht is^^


----------

